# A Rare Cigar bomb



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey CS Fam!

I recently received probably one of the THE most rare cigars in existence in a bomb. I'm completely blown away that Jordan (JE3146) could even find one of these because of their rarity. Wow Bro, I don't know what to say!















The famed and SUPER Rare Hello Kitty Kotex Culebra  
:r

Too much bro, this is HILARIOUS!


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

I hear these things do well at absorbing moisture, so keeping it at a high RH shouldn't be a problem..


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

chenvt said:


> I hear these things do well at absorbing moisture, so keeping it at a high RH shouldn't be a problem..


But he'd better make sure there's room for expansion in the humi, as I've heard they can do.


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Cool bomb! :tu


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Very nice, enjoy those Dustin!


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

I swear, you people are sick!


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

light er up

stearns


----------



## ryansallee (Jun 27, 2008)

What's up with all the weird bombs?


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow those HK cigars look good. Make sure you pet them before smoking :ss


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

ryansallee said:


> What's up with all the weird bombs?


LOL in my opinion it just speaks to the fun playful nature we have here at CS. Jokes among friends is what I'd guess


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:r just don't feed it after midnite, ya never know!:r


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Way to go, Jordan. That bomb is soooo Dustin :tu :r


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

HK strikes again...I wonder what it tastes like...the HK culebras


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

Niiiice. Definately origional release. The counterfeiters used black zip ties as the white ones could only be bought by the factory. :r 
Did they come with the designer Hello Kitty Koffin as well?


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

The Pict said:


> Niiiice. Definately origional release. The counterfeiters used black zip ties as the white ones could only be bought by the factory. :r
> Did they come with the designer Hello Kitty Koffin as well?


This is amazing. It's great that you got the genuine HK Limitada, those are increasingly rare as the years go by. :chk:chk:chk


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

That is now my all time favorite band by far!!! lol! Nice Dustin!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

:r:r:r

Jodan's been using those for years!!!

Nice Kitty Hit!!!

:r:r:r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

:r :r :r


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

ucubed said:


> HK strikes again...I wonder what it tastes like...the HK culebras


chicken


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Awww isn't that the cutest thing!!! Nice Kitty Hit!!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

I heard you could only smokes those a few days out of the month.



Great idea and hit Jordan:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Hey CS Fam!
> 
> I recently received probably one of the THE most rare cigars in existence in a bomb. I'm completely blown away that Jordan (JE3146) could even find one of these because of their rarity. Wow Bro, I don't know what to say!
> 
> ...


Rare? Those are my go to smoke! :ss


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

Be careful all or you'll see one in your mailbox :r:r



Dustin was the one that started this whole HK thing.... Figured this was tribute/justice/payback... (inert other word here)


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

lol whoaaaa.. i hope that smokes well hhahaha


----------

